# organising your tackle? AT HOME!!!



## bradizle (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys, Just wondering how you organise your tackle at home not in your yak....

Im just about go guy buy 15 plano boxes and a 40 ltre tub to store them all in....
And take out the tackle boxes that ill be needed... deep sea, esturary , bah bah

Brad


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good post Brad , i am very interested in the suggestions that will hopefully follow , as i am thinking of adding 2 rooms on my house to store mine :shock: :shock:


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I just have a few trolleys with several shelves which all have trays in them with room for lures. Just put all the lures in them and pick a few each time I go out. When I return they go back in the trays. I tried organising one box for creek, reef etc but just ends up with 50million lures in 1 box. Its like a lure buffet


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

KMart fries my burger with the SnapLok containers. Lures and soft plastics go inside. Jig heads are attached to the plastics. Rods are placed in rod racks (currently have 8 rods with reels attached on the wall). 4 large storage boxes with lids with the following:
1. Electronics (radios, fuses, cables etc.)
2. Kayak clothing
3. Miscellaneous items - spools, ropes etc.
4. Reels with maintenance equipment (screwdrivers, lube, washers etc.)

Also have 2 tackle boxes which contain hooks, spare line, sinkers, jigs, some lures and other bits.

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

How do you remember what the lure was called when you've lost it ?
"it was about this big in yellow and orange, like that but bigger" :shock: , the guys in the shops hate me.
I also have a bunch of swivels and rings but don't know how strong they are hooks that i don't know the make...... what a mess

lures are in plano boxes, big one for storage and small ones to take on the yak, the system is due for an overhaul.

Rods with reels on are in a rack attached to the ceiling in the attic, the ladder is a bit wobbly (she has no idea what's up there)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Doesn't matter with me, because every clever new scheme to sort and store is lost after 2 or 3 outings.

I'm hopelessly unorganised and no longer try to fight it, so it can often takes me a couple of hours to get ready for a trip, but I actually enjoy the prolonged preparation now as it increases my anticipation. Like Keza, (or probably worse)I too have hooks and swivels, jigheads and lures that I don't remeber the names, sizes or capacities of.:?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

keza said:


> How do you remember what the lure was called when you've lost it ?
> "it was about this big in yellow and orange, like that but bigger" :shock: , the guys in the shops hate me.
> I also have a bunch of swivels and rings but don't know how strong they are hooks that i don't know the make...... what a mess


I saw a pic recently where someone had cut the name / brand of the lure out and put it in the bottom of the tacklebox where the lure was stored. Incentive to actually put it away too (most of mine come home in either the cooler bag or the bottom of the yak).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Plano Boxes with lures in by Style... Ie Big Poppers.... and Jigs etc.. HBs...... then the plastics are in ziplock bags. I'll take a small day bag with me ....

Woppie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> ..... then the plastics are in ziplock bags. I'll take a small day bag with me ....
> 
> Woppie


and lose it to the rock monster


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

keza said:


> and lose it to the rock monster


Yes I almost forgot about that....

That helpful push that started the chain of events that led me to being a recipient of a Tale of Woe award !!! It was like the Maradonna hand of god incident........... a gentle push in the right direction !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

simple.

I dont have enough tackle to warrant any more than 2 small tackle boxes..


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I chuck it all into the back corner of my loungeroom, next to my desk which has my large fish tank with the 3 bass in it. I also have a my fly tying bench here and I test flies by swimming them in the tank with my bass..I also swim new lures in the tank too.. It's on a stop, disorganised,messy fishing command station.

Some things are in boxes, some things on the benches, i have half finished flies and lures in for repair strewn about the place. I keep meaning to fix it, but I never do. I kind of like it.

I generally find 90% of what I want to take fishing withing 10 minutes of looking.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got an old double door wardrobe in the shed. Just stack the plano's on the shelves, different shelves for different size lures.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

koich said:


> next to my desk which has my large fish tank with the 3 bass in it. I also have a my fly tying bench here and I test flies by swimming them in the tank with my bass..I also swim new lures in the tank too...


So whats it like when you get a hookup from one of those bass in the tank in your lounge room ???? :shock: 
Ill bet they go off in such a confined space


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

That set of drawers sounds good to, the old wardrobe is getting a bit full, might have to source a set of double drawers at the flea market as well!


----------

